# Question about vintage Klein bike parts.



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

I know vintage Klein mountain bikes are popular, but I was watching an auction where a guy was parting out a Klein Attitude mountain bike, and I was wondering why the rigid forks sold for twice as much as the frame?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Was watching that one too. The interesting thing is that the frame, fork, and bar/stem all sold for way less than what I would have expected based on what similar stuff has sold for over the last year or two.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

The forks are in high demand. Some of the frames shipped with suspension forks so there are collectors out there looking for rigid forks to complete the total Klein 'fuselage'


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Is it just the later forks that are in demand? Or the earlier style too? I think I`ve got one in Horizon Linear fade somewhere in the basement  ...


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

MC2 rigid forks are more rare since many of the bikes came with suspension forks in 94-96. But the earlier ones sell quite well too, especially with a on-demand paintjob.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure which, but a former dealer told me that one style of Klein rigid fork was recalled, and that has raised their value among collectors since there aren't supposed to be any of them out there.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Not so much a recall but a redesign. The box crown MC1 was only available for ~1 year.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wasn't the frame cracked in that auction? I thought that was why.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I wouldn't say that the mitred design is worth more than uniklein design. In fact, off the top of my head, would say it is worth less since it isn't as durable as the Uniklein. 

I agree with Shayne, simply a better design. Also, the mitred fork is only correct on the 1990 frames, since they were only produced for one year. However, some 1991 Kleins sold in Europe had the mitred design.


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

I just saw a Klein rigid fork sell at auction last night for a ridiculous amount of money, and the fork looked like the fork from a previous auction.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

*Klein Porn*


----------



## Kleinola (Jul 5, 2010)

hi there, if your interested in selling the fork plz plz contact me at [email protected] !

BR/Kleinola


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Beast Of The East said:


> I just saw a Klein rigid fork sell at auction last night for a ridiculous amount of money, and the fork looked like the fork from a previous auction.


For a rigid Klein fork, especially the one year only mitered crown version, that was about the going rate.


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

muddybuddy said:


> For a rigid Klein fork, especially the one year only mitered crown version, that was about the going rate.


Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## Kleinola (Jul 5, 2010)

i could pay almost a ridiculous amount of money for a fork and bar/stem of the right kind


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kleinola said:


> i could pay almost a ridiculous amount of money for a fork and bar/stem of the right kind


You should post this request in every single Klein thread in the VRC forum.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You should post this request in every single Klein thread in the VRC forum.


And you should try acting like a dick for a change.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Baulz said:


> And you should try acting like a dick for a change.


DONE!


----------

